# Snow Leopard Anyone Got It Yet?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Just been reading about Windows7... LOL... How happy I mostly run a Mac... anyway, anyone got snow leopard and can comment? I was too busy to pick up a disk in the city today... :sadwalk:


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Jon, Yes loaded it up a couple of weeks ago....Not much to report really, haven't really noticed any improvement in performance (it's running on 2.4 Core Duo MacBook Pro with 6Gb of RAM). The biggest issue I had, after installing it, was that Secure Remote wouldn't work But I have since fixed this so it's business as usual


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I haven't got it yet but it sounds like an excellent 'half step' - obviously not a major OS upgrade, though some decent improvements. I believe what we're looking at here is mostly improvements in functionality, something often overlooked by OS designers in their eagerness to give users 'more' without first extracting all the guff. Snow Leopard is, for instance, 7gb smaller than its predecessor  . That's a lot of guff!

Anyway, what do I know? Nothing - but there's a nice BBC article about it here..


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

I've noticed the startup is quicker and I like the scrolling feature on grids on the dock, but other than that I can't see any differences yet. The only problem I found was a colour profile hadn't been updated properly after the update which made the screen look horrible, but there is a workaround for it and a fix should be released in an update (I think this only affects the 13" MBP).


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

I've got it on my 2.4GHz Core 2 4GB iMac. Seems to start up and shut down a lot quicker and CS4 seems to work really well with it too. Worth Â£25 to keep it up to date anyway.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I got Snow Leopard last Friday, excellent so far and a serious improvement overall in terms of speed and efficiency - not that Leopard was slow or anything. I reclaimed about 15Gb from my main hard drive when 10.6 was installed.

Main differences that I've found:

1. Application specific ExposÃ© available by prolonged click on the respective Dock icon. It exposes only windows relating to the application in hand; i.e. hold the Safari dock icon and all other windows vanish leaving tiled Safari windows.










2. Revised Dock menu system. Follows the current iPhone style, access by the normal right click or 'âŒ˜ + click' (as shown in the image above hovering over the Safari icon).

3. Much faster start-up and shutdown. I have a 2.0Gb Intel iMac from early 2007 with 4Gb RAM; start-up time is around 22 secs, shutdown is less than 5 seconds.

4. Seriously revised Finder. Exceptionally well thought out shortcuts for commonly opened Finder windows (which are viewable under 'Go'), 'SHIFT + âŒ˜ + A' opens the Applications folder for example....










...and Spotlight now offers an option to 'Open Enclosing Folder' in addition to opening the item itself. Also when a file is highlighted in Spotlight, each enclosing folder all the way back to the top level is showed as a chain at the lower edge of the window.










Spotlight did have to re-index all the drives once Snow Leopard was installed, and one or two applications won't run on mine (Imagewell being the main one I use), but overall the improvements are well worth the tiny amount of dosh being asked. I went for the Family Pack as I have several Macs, even that was only Â£39!

Safari 4 is exceptionally fast on 10.6 as they were built for each other so to speak, Camino also runs beautifully on 10.6 although it's always worked well on anything. However, Opera 10 completely and utterly destroys every other browser available for Apple. It is the royalty of browsers and easily the most flexible, best looking, best specced and quickest browser around.

If you're happy with Leopard though, wait until the 10.6.1 update is released as you can guarantee that Apple will have worked out the bugs of the new OS.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Rob - I seriously like that Apple Logo desktop thingy :drool: . Where did you get it... I want one!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

squareleg said:


> Rob - I seriously like that Apple Logo desktop thingy :drool: . Where did you get it... I want one!


It's a hi-res image that I got from somewhere. PM me your email address and I'll send it over to you.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Filterlab said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Rob - I seriously like that Apple Logo desktop thingy :drool: . Where did you get it... I want one!
> ...


PM sent!  

PS: also love those red folders. Erm...

.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Background AND red icons sent.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Filterlab said:


> Background AND red icons sent.


Thanks, Rob, all received. And may I also add my thanks for your detailed appraisal, above. Very useful and informative. Cheers, N.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Had it running for a bit.

Works really well and tbh its all about the little features for me and finally Mail quits quickly as well.

All the apps and plugins that i use have been updated so a worth while upgrade for me especially as it removes all the PPC gunf that you dont need.

Heck i would have even bought it if id have had to


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, great info in here, Thanks guys! I knew this one was a small step and it was one where you notice the details rather than the huge changes and it defo sounds like its worth the coin to upgrade.

Ive not been a safari fan and have been using FF, maybe I should switch to Opera at the same time... hmm...


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Steady on Jon.

Ive always used the fox and still dont plan on switching. I have to use Safari at work and Opera is still a little too nerdy for me


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> Ive not been a safari fan and have been using FF, maybe I should switch to Opera at the same time... hmm...


Give it a whirl, you can run as many browsers as you like so you can chop and change as required. I have Safari 4, Camino and Opera 10 on the Dock and I think Firefox is in my Applications folder (I don't use it at all). As updates come out I try them against each other and stick with what's working best at the time. At the mo it's Opera 10.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Talking of the first update, it's available today.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I know what you mean i do try a different one everyone now and again.

Normally i use FF for everything and the Safari for its Private Browsing feature h34r:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> Main differences that I've found:


I've never fell for the Apple hype, The guy's at our Dutch place doggedly hung on to them until they were no good, our IT guys wouldn't fix or update them, never could see the attraction. A couple of them appeared visibly distraught the day the guy turned up with a box of Compaq's :lol: :lol:

I was getting your "after" set up from day one of the new forum and pretty much all the functions working fine with all the browsers I use with Vista h34r:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> I was getting your "after" set up from day one of the new forum and pretty much all the functions working fine with all the browsers I use with Vista h34r:


Sorry, that sentence doesn't make any sense to me.

'After' set up? What does that mean? Also what's this thread got to do with the current forum software? It's about Apple's new OS. Also, you've quoted the start of my post but you've removed the sentence that refers to the first image.

I'm confused.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm using both Windows 7 & Snow Leopard.

SL is OK, but I prefer 7.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I haven't seen Windows 7 yet, is it a re-hash of XP or Vista or is it completely new?


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

It's what Vista should have been.

Quicker and cleaner, then Vista. Have been using since it was Beta.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> I've never fell for the Apple hype, The guy's at our Dutch place doggedly hung on to them until they were no good, our IT guys wouldn't fix or update them, never could see the attraction. A couple of them appeared visibly distraught the day the guy turned up with a box of Compaq's :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was getting your "after" set up from day one of the new forum and pretty much all the functions working fine with all the browsers I use with Vista h34r:


I used to argue the case for the Mac... but gave up fairly swiftly. It always seemed like trying to persuade someone that they like a song: you just can't. Nowadays, I stay out well out of it and just thank my lucky stars whenever I see someone carrying a Compaq out of Currys. 

Btw, I don't understand that closing sentence either. But then, there's a lot of things I don't understand...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

squareleg said:


> Nowadays, I stay out well out of it and just thank my lucky stars whenever I see someone carrying a Compaq out of Currys.


Me too mate.

The Mac/PC thing will always be there, but I know what suits my personal requirements best and I choose accordingly. To each their own.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I happily use both a mac and a PC, and go between the two with no hassles, the PC is XP of course...

Ok SL now loaded (20mins back)... seems much the same to me... Im not sure i like the new expose, but i'll get used to it LOL.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> Ok SL now loaded (20mins back)... seems much the same to me... Im not sure i like the new expose, but i'll get used to it LOL.


It is pretty similar looking, but the bulk of the improvements are within the way the computer operates.

There's a nifty feature available under Dock Preferences; it gives the option of minimised windows dropping behind the Dock icon rather than moving off to the right. Single left click on the icon will bring the most recently minimised window back up, an elongated left click will show all minimised windows for that application and allow you to choose the one you want. 

How much hard drive space did the new OS save you Jon?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Rob, not sure what it saved me, I didnt look before I loaded it, I just assumed from what you said that it would be less... :blush:

Ive done the dock prefs, cool. ta for that


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> Rob, not sure what it saved me, I didnt look before I loaded it, I just assumed from what you said that it would be less... :blush:
> 
> Ive done the dock prefs, cool. ta for that


Should be a saving of at least 7Gb which is nice.


----------

